
Japan's Love of Face Masks - l_davis
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2020/07/04/national/science-health/japans-history-wearing-masks-coronavirus/
======
woodandsteel
I first learned about this when I saw a youtube video of a music performance
at a mall, and some of the people walking by were wearing face masks. Some
commenters asked what was going on, and other commenters explained how the
Japanese love to wear them.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xDAjGv5Cwc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xDAjGv5Cwc)

------
g-b-r
Very interesting, didn't know the history was so old

